# What is this bow?



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

it MIGHT be a model from American Archery. The company is no longer in business.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I was thinkin an old Astro Daco?


----------



## J Brady (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe Indian archery by the looks of the logo?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. 



J Brady said:


> Maybe Indian archery by the looks of the logo?


For some reason that's what I was thinking. :noidea:


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

the Astro Daco

I think this is correct.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

That is an Astro for sure as I was production Mfg. for them for several years and by the looks of the logo I believe it could be a Daco, we started making that bow in "77".


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, its an Astro


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Hey Hurricane, I was building those bows before you were born.


----------

